# medical travel insurance



## JoeClark (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello,

We normally buy 12 months medical travel insurance because we go twice or more on holiday but this year only going once so we were thinking about buying a 1 trip insurance but when would I buy this because we do not go till September.

Thanks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

How much does 12 months medical travel insurance cost ?


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Buy the insurance when you book your trip and make the initial payment. Otherwise your options become limited.


----------

